# mercedes-benz fuel injectors



## wolfsbergjettagli (Feb 7, 2009)

Im am the proud owner of a 1990 9A 2.0l wolfsberg Jetta gli. recently it idles like garbage. I have been looking at CIS-E fuel injectors and there around 59.99 at autozone up to 90bucks a pop els where. recently during a conversation with a friend of mine and owner of and caddy pickup and a Vanagon both daily driver,told me to purchase mercedes-benz fuel injectors. Has and body used mercedes-benz fuel injectors for there vdubs before.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

There was a thread on here about that in the past. Search it and see if it pops up from the archives.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

are the 8v and 16v injectors compatible? i remember reading about how cis motronic injectors had a different fitting or something? i might be wrong though.

but for what it's worth, if you find out they are compatible, the mb injectors are brass and don't have the hat for the airshrouding. you can pull the hats off your originals and put them on i believe. or just cap off the air shroud nipple and call it a day.


----------



## anlxn (Oct 18, 2009)

ziddey said:


> are the 8v and 16v injectors compatible? i remember reading about how cis motronic injectors had a different fitting or something? i might be wrong though.
> 
> but for what it's worth, if you find out they are compatible, the mb injectors are brass and don't have the hat for the airshrouding. you can pull the hats off your originals and put them on i believe. or just cap off the air shroud nipple and call it a day.


 8v and 16v injectors are the same I used em both ways 

some bosch injectors have different opening pressures so be careful of the part #'s


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

They are all the same. VW, Audi, Saab, Volvo, Mercedes, Porsche, Lamborghini(i did this test like 15 yrs ago). What controls the actual "pressure" is your fuel dizzy not the injectors. The only difference is wut Ziddey said about the shrouds, but can be removed from your injectors and put onto any that you get if they dont have them already.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

9A injectors have a way finer thread at the connection for the fuel lines.. if you switch injectors in that engine, then you gotta do lines too..

the PL engine used CIS-E, and it had the coarse thread injectors.

the 9A is one of its own tho. i dont think they make interchangeable injectors for the 16v. i know merc injectors work in a CIS-E car tho..


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Glegor. ive been at work all day and just got home to revise that the 9A had the fine thread...You beat me to it...lol It slipped my mind yesterday...


----------



## wolfsbergjettagli (Feb 7, 2009)

Glegor you were correct there is a different thread on the injector to fuel line conector.  im not to happy with that as i was hoping to get a set of Merc injectors off ebay for 27 a piece.

Thanks a lot guys 

if yalls know where i can pick up good quality injectors for my model of car that are not wicked expensive plz let me know.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

The different threads are important if and only if you can not get either the adapters, don't remember who sells them, or a set of the other threaded lines to use. Even if the lines are a little longer, like using two cylinder 1 and two cylinder two lines for all four cylinders, it might be cheaper than buying the more expensive steel injectors. Food for thought.


----------



## ducksback (Sep 19, 2011)

*all the same except threads*

I agree with the guy above who says they are all the same; I have used Saab, Volvo, VW, and other injectors on CIS VWs with no issue. I always remove the air injector hats with no ill effects. The only non- interchangeable injectors were the 16-v 9A injectors, due to them having fine threads. 

My suggestion here is to take your injector puller and the right wrenches to your local self-serve junkyard and find a donor that looks like it has not been there for too long, then grab the whole set. The junkyard will charge you a buck or two per injector, and you are taking no bigger chance on used parts than buying them off of ebay. 

I made a setup based on the Bosch injector cleaner where I could run lacquer thinner thru the injector using compressed air. I made it from an old injector hose and some compressed air fittings. It won't cure all of your ills, but it has cleaned and resurrected some injectors that were spraying bad patterns and let me put them back into service if they were just a little varnished.


----------



## wolfsbergjettagli (Feb 7, 2009)

Friday nov 4 11 i went to a local pick and pull, found the stainless steal injector lines and borrowed a set of Mercedes injectors from a friend. after installing injectors instantly my cars rough idle smoothed out and after adjusting the differential pressure regulator to the Bentley specifications my fuel consumption dropped and my power curve became smoother. don't yet know the MPG however will post as soon as i know.

the donor was a 88 Jetta 8v. so i had to do a small amount of routing the lines. other then that the bolt and sit right in.

in total the conversion cost 140 bucks for lines and injectors.


----------

